# Deutsche Ingenieurskunst. Oder: Roboter sind doch zu was nützlich...



## IBN-Service (7 April 2010)

Gabs den hier schonmal?

http://www.ibn-service.com/download/deutsche-ingenieurskunst.zip


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 April 2010)

Erst mal abwarten, was Markus am Forumstreffen auf die Beine (auf den Robbi) stellt ;-)


----------



## Safety (7 April 2010)

Natürlich wird Markus die entsprechende Roboter-Norm DIN EN ISO 10218-1:2009-07 einhalten, wenn nicht komme ich und halte direkt am Samstagmorgen den ersten Vortrag, mir sind da noch einige in Erinnerung die ich mit lauter Stimme wecken musste!

:sm24:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 April 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Natürlich wird Markus die entsprechende Roboter-Norm DIN EN ISO 10218-1:2009-07 einhalten ...



Hallo,

hoffentlich steht in der Roboter-Norm auch, dass man den Flaschenhals 
nicht in Weißbier badet (wie der  Praktikant im Video).


----------



## Safety (7 April 2010)

Ohhh grobes Faul!!!!

Das geht gar nicht!

Da hat mir die Weißwurstmaschine auf der Automatika besser gefallen!
Und die netten Damen schenken dann das Weißbier ein, so wie es die Natur vorgesehen hat.
Oder haben die Robis jetzt auch schon holz vor der Hütten und ein Dirndl an?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 April 2010)

Norm hin oder her..... wie macht den der Kuka die Flasche offen ? Und wieso "fällt" das Glas so runter... und warum steckt der Flaschenhals in der Pampe ????

SOOOOO geht das richtig


----------



## Markus (14 April 2010)

hier mal ein videos aus dem BETA-Stadium von unserem Spielzeug:

http://www.uhltronix.com/videos/video0019.mp4

Ggf. kann ich am WE einen besseren Film machen...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 April 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> hier mal ein videos aus dem BETA-Stadium von unserem Spielzeug:
> 
> http://www.uhltronix.com/videos/video0019.mp4
> 
> Ggf. kann ich am WE einen besseren Film machen...




Das sieht ja schon vielversprechend aus.....:sm24:


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 Mai 2010)

War jemand von euch auf der Logimat, dort gab's auch so was. Die hatten sogar noch einen Spültisch mit integriert!


----------

